# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  El Salto de Cofrentes

## perdiguera

El pasado día 14 emprendí otra excursión hacia el interior de la provincia de Valencia con la intención de recordar viejos tiempos y me encontré con este salto hidroeléctrico cercano a Cofrentes del que toma el nombre. El salto es propiedad de Iberdrola y está en explotación. La imágenes las obtuve de donde pude y hay algo que desconozco, la procedencia del agua, pues no veo en ningún punto cercano un azud en el Cabriel para desviar las aguas y además la "cola" del depósito viene de la parte del Júcar; la única explicación plausible es que vengan desde el embalse del Molinar mediante un túnel y aunque acaben en el Cabriel sean aguas del Júcar. Quizás alguien de la zona lo sepa explicar bien.

Las fotos:
Hay dos del río Cabriel aguas arriba y abajo del puente que cruza dicho río, otra de unos pequeños peces que había en la orilla y el resto son de las instalaciones del salto de agua.

Dos de las tuberías forzadas





El parque eléctrico



Las dos del río, en la primera se vé parte del parque y las instalaciones de la central





La de los pececitos.



Las dos del depósito superior.




Esta última con zoom a tope

----------


## jlois

Tiene toda la pinta de ser un depósito de carga para esa tubería forzada y seguramente hay un túnel como bien citas que deriva las aguas hasta dicho depósito. La procedencia de las mismas es lo que nos falta por resolver. Unas grandes imágenes Perdiguera.

----------


## frfmfrfm

No se me da el porqué el deposito de carga esta alimentado por las mismas turbina ( inversoras ).
Es una corazonada, je,je.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

> No se me da por que el deposito de carga esta alimentado por las mismas turbina ( inversoras ).
> Es una corazonada, je,je.
> Un saludo, Francisco.


En ese caso debiera haber un pequeño azud en el Cabriel cosa que no vi por ningún sitio.

----------


## Luján

Es posible que, siendo cola del embalse de Embarcaderos, realmente de Cortes II, el cauce del Cabriel tenga siempre agua en este punto o, al menos, el tiempo que necesitan las turbinas para subir el agua. Pero no lo creo.

Al depósito superior llegan dos canales. Uno desde el sur y otro desde el oeste. Parecen pequeños, peo ahí están.

----------


## perdiguera

Eso es lo que veo en la foto aérea de Sigpack aunque creo que el del oeste es el desagüe que lleva a un barranco que tiene dirección oeste-este.
Lo de que Embarcaderos sea su "azud" lo dudo yo también, ya lo miré antes de escribir el mensaje inicial y no me pareció, por eso supuse que venía del Júcar, del Molinar concretamente, pero viendo cotas de coronación del Molinar y las del depósito, parece que no hay gradiente hidráulico para hacer llegar el agua al depósito.
En fin que no sé de dónde son las aguas del depósito. Pero no desmayo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

No pasa nada ustedes que estáis más encima que yo de estos asuntos con el tiempo seguro que lo averiguáis.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Es posible que, siendo cola del embalse de Embarcaderos, realmente de Cortes II, el cauce del Cabriel tenga siempre agua en este punto o, al menos, el tiempo que necesitan las turbinas para subir el agua. Pero no lo creo.


Viendo de nuevo Sigpac, la verdad, parece lo que dices Luján, puede ser que la cola del embalse llegue hasta las turbinas y tenga el nivel de agua suficiente para bombeo.

----------


## perdiguera

El día que yo pasé por ahí el agua corría ligera por el puente donde hice las fotos del Cabriel. No creo que dependan de la profundidad del Cabriel en el punto de toma, puede que no sea reversible.

----------


## daniel.cmiquel

La conducción que alimenta el salto de Cofrentes proviene del embalse del Molinar.

----------

frfmfrfm (03-abr-2015),perdiguera (03-abr-2015)

----------

